# Is it normal to...



## AngelmommyX2 (Apr 16, 2009)

So my whole life i have had problems with the idea of kissing someone with my mouth open. Im not sure if this is normal or if this is just me. There is just this gross thoughts that come into my head with the idea of anyone kissing me like this. Can someone offer me advise on how to manage this problem or how to at least try to get over my problem before it causes me more heart break. My husband is all about kissing and well im not and its taking a toll on us both.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

all i think you can do, is get over the fact of kissing with your mouth open. i dont know if this wll work, but try and put the gross thoughts to the back of your mind and think of it as your husbands fantasy. i used to get turned on , if my h was turned on, even if i didnt like the act myself.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Ok, i'll never understand the female mind.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well martino, you know you can ask n e question and you wil get an honest answer.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

That's what I love about you J!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

This is an interesting one... Kissing and oral are usually the first things to go when a woman goes off her husband. However, if you never liked doing it, then I would say it's a bit unusual.

Do you like sex?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

This all makes more sense now, the "head" thread and this one combined.

It is unusual that you've never liked open mouth kissing with anyone, that is for sure. A lot of women don't like giving oral at all, so that isn't nearly as "unusual".


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

my wife didnt like to kiss open mouthed either but i was able to have her do it by simply starting off with light sucking on her upper and lower lips like nibbling a little kind of like the breasts....then all the sudden she kind of just broke out of her shell. she tells me its more of a tease thing and when she gets turned on then she goes open mouth. i like sucking on her lips like that cause the lips are really sensitive to the touch...especially with a toungue. you could just tell him that you want to do open mouth but start off small and work your way up like i did with my wife. it might work for you.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

the first time I french kissed a boy, I thought it was gross...

wet and sloppy... could be he wasn't a good kisser too...

It's just something that takes getting used to. But if you have tried to get used to it, over and over, and it's still grossing you out, then all I can suggest is just try for his sake? Improvise a little... and bite his lips, lick him, not like an ice cream cone mind you LOL>>>

but, his neck, lick and gently bite, and tug on his ears, don't stick your tounge in there though, that is almost Never a good thing! lol... unless he really likes that.

You can do other things with him.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

does he have chronic halitosis?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> does he have chronic halitosis?


Good question, chronic bad breath=bad for kissing.


----------



## AngelmommyX2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok so you all have tied together my two posts. which is fine. my husband is really a clean man however he doesn't brush his teeth like he should. Really bad thing to have when you have a girl like myself. In my past relationships i have notice guys either don't clean there body's often or well or they don't brush there teeth like they should. its either one or the other. don't know why but that is what i have seen. And the thing is we were going really good with the whole kissing problem i have when he was brushing his teeth then coming and kissing me. 

My husband and i have a wonderful sex like and i enjoy sex very much. He is older then me and well the best i have ever had. I want to please him in every way possible I just have a few problems. And i feel every relationship does. I also don't mind so much going down on him when its on my terms however i cant see doing it if he is requesting. i just like knowing he is clean down there and all. so i dont have as much of a problem like right after he has showered i have no problem giving him head however its when he has been up for a few hours that i try to make it to where we only make love.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

well, my hubby can request a blow job, as long as it is not an "order" but hey, even that can be kind of fun.. you know, when he says, "get on your knees now, and suck my ..." you get the idea?

It's really just role play when you are doing that. If you aren't comfy doing it when he asks, then that might be something you will grow out of with time. I don't blame you for feeling uneasy if he has a certain, "je ne sais quoi".... meaning, a certain "i don't know what.... " just an odor, or funny smell, not necessairly bad, just odd.... but, flesh can smell that way hehe...

maybe if he put on some cologne, on his belly, above his penis... that way , you smell that while you're giving him head, and not his sweat... 

I don't mind the taste of sweat on him, it gives it a bit of a "salty" feel... and it's not bothersome. Just do what you can do, and at least you are giving him head sometimes... I think the more you do it, the more you'll like it. But that was just me. 

Good luck!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

SCS-

Re the kissing, have you tried drumming it into him that kissing would be more likely if he brushed his teeth better. It's perfectly OK for a spouse to tell the other to ratchet up their hygene...

Re head... I was fascinated by your use of words here:



SCS said:


> I also don't mind so much going down on him when its on my terms however i cant see doing it if he is requesting. i just like knowing he is clean down there and all.


Surly, if you told him never to ask unless he had just washed, you would know that the request was "suitable". Or am I not quite getting you?


----------



## blind (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are just a couple of quick thoughts.

Regarding oral, get him some body spray. There are tons of them on the market now. They'll make him smell clean and fresh. If he doesn't use it, use it on him. Also, if you wanna make sure he's clean, wash him down there. You can do this in a sensual way. I expect he'll be turned on and you'll know he's clean as a whistle!

As for open mouth kissing, sounds like maybe he just needs to brush his teeth more often. Might also use gum. I like open mouth kissing when both parties are chewing gum. It makes their breath fresh and gives me some comfort that mine is too.

I get the impression that the thought of him not being as clean as he could be is the hang up (be it his mouth or down below). Seems these issues can be handled with a little work and communication from both of you.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

martino said:


> Ok, i'll never understand the female mind.


well...I'm a male and I'm the same. It turns me on when my woman is turned on, unless that 'turn on' of her's is something conflicting with me. So yea, not just a girl thing


----------



## manchild (Nov 9, 2009)

I must say the most memorable kiss was one that got when was very young in high school

I was at a party and made eye contact with a girl I saw across the room, I walked up to her and she smiled and we didn't say anything we just started kissing........then she started to such on my tongue and gently pull on it with her suction............it was amazing, I can still sense it now and that was over 30 years ago


----------

